# Internal SATA to eSATA converter



## Kraegos (Jun 3, 2008)

I am looking at buying a converter that uses an internal SATA port to create an eSATA port. I have read some reviews that some mobo won't support this type of crossover. I have searched Intel's website for this issue and have come up with nothing (once again). I have an Intel D915PGN mobo. It has 4 internal SATA ports and no eSATA. Why would there be an issue going from eSATA to SATA? It's just a cable...


----------



## ghost101 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeh itd be fine. But hot swapping of drives isnt supported by all motherboards i.e. being able to swicth drives after booting.


----------



## Kraegos (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm almost 100% sure the system is set up in AHCI. I have no OS installed as of yet, so no issues making any changes in the bios. Just didn't understand why people were having problems connecting an eSATA drive to an SATA port. Seemed pretty simple to me. You buy the cable and you plug it in.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 3, 2008)

It works.  Just buy it.  Don't listen to those crap people are saying.  I tried on many boards and they all worked.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 3, 2008)

There is no issue or reason for concern. The cable handles the adaption.


----------

